# Lr Mobile "Albums" vs "Collections"



## mikecox (Dec 20, 2017)

Just when I thought I had Lr Mobile all sorted out (-:

I have switched to Lr Classic CC on my computer but have not made any updates to Lr Mobile.  

I am "logged on" and "subscribed" and I added images to 2 Albums on my phone: "Condo" and "Current". The images now appear in those "Albums", on my phone.

On my computer, I've opened Lr and observed "Syncing nn" in the upper left corner, so I believe the images got moved to Lr on my computer, but where are they? 

I have been able to access all the images I moved into the Albums on my phone from inside Lr on my computer, in the "Camera Roll" folder, in my OneDrive folder. 

I thought images I moved to Albums on my phone were actually "Collections" and that the images would appear in j"Condo" and Current" collections created in Lr on my computer.

I'm wondering if I needed to update Lr Mobile but I haven't found an Update option.  I checked Lr CC in Google Play but there is no "update" option, just "open".


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 20, 2017)

Unless something has changed in the last update: Look for a 'From Lr Mobile' collection set.


----------



## mikecox (Dec 21, 2017)

That was it!  

I don't remember them being listed that way before, but it's been awhile since I moved images from my phone's camera.

Thanks Jahan


----------

